# Storm Window In Place of Screen?



## velvetfoot (Jan 5, 2009)

We have Pella windows.
I had the idea that maybe a storm window of some sort could be installed in place of the screen during the winter.
Anybody heard of anything like this?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 5, 2009)

We installed Pella in our cabin and they had glass storm windows you could install or order.  With some measurements, any hardware store should be able to make some up for you.  

Your idea isn't very far from the idea of the tripple track. 

Matt


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, but you wouldn't be able to operate it so it wouldn't be for all windows, and they'd all have to be changed at the beginning and end of winter.
I'm not too crazy about the Pellas so far.
They get condensation on them too easy.


----------



## SE Iowa (Jan 5, 2009)

Velvetfoot, 
  I have the same problem with my Pella windows.  I wonder if it is another company going cheap and using their name to sell product.  Sure wish I would have gone with the triple paned martins for $200/window more.

  By the way, I have looked into "internal" storm windows and really like the concept.  Try www.doitsolar.com for some ideas and companies.  The one I'm looking at is not the cheapest but looks like the best compromise for me (if I remember right it was called thermal energy panels, but I'll have to double check on that name for sure).


----------



## SE Iowa (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry, that website was www.builditsolar.com


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 5, 2009)

Now THAT'S a nice site!


----------



## DBoon (Feb 1, 2009)

Are you looking at getting some "classic" wood exterior storm windows for the Pellas?  There are small millwork shops in smaller towns in NY state that still have the equipment to make these.  I had some made for my old bungalow (already had them for most of the windows, but was missing a few) and the price was surprisingly reasonable.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for replying.  
I know what you mean about those old school storms, but that's not what I was thinking.
The Pellas have a screen with a little plastic handle on the inside and 4 little levers that lock the removable screen in.
I was thinking that the screen material could be replaced with clear plastic.
They'd be light and easy to replace but non-moveable.
I might actually try and get a frame and some plastic.
I'm sure the oem screen replacement from Pella wouldn't be in-inexpensive, but it seems do-able.

Edit:  True, inside might be better for condensation and wind effects, but the kitty cat won't get at it if it's inside and it would look better.
Still, even if it didn't work out, it wouldn't be bad to have an extra screen frame around.


----------



## DaveM195352 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have tried that exact thing  -  using the screen frames.

I have 10 year old peachtree double hung windows  - for the most part, pretty tight  - but I still wanted to try to make them better.  I used some of the regular "shrink" plastic film normally used on the inside of windows.  I left the screens in the frame  and used the double sided tape  - on the inside facing side of the screen.  Then used the hair dryer to shrink the film and make the plastic more clear.  The one sample I made up worked so good, I did half of the house windows.  In several case, we have two windows next to each other - so did some temp. testing with an IR gun.  We saw 3-4 degree differences between window with the screen/storm window than the window without. 

 I'd make two important observations - 1)  I think the greatest benefit of any kind of window treatment is to cut down on the drafts.  The extra insulating value of the air space between layers is helpful - but cutting down the drafts is really the key.  2)  be sure the new screen/storm window is tight to the frame all around.  We are trying to create a dead space of air between layers for insulating, therefore  the seal must be very tight.

Good luck with yours and let us know how you thing they work.

Dave from Maine


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool!  Thanks very much!
It's a shame to lose the film in the summer though.
I'll try to price out an oem screen frame from the dealer.
Maybe there're aftermarket screens.


----------



## DaveM195352 (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree about the waste - redoing them every year.  In my case, I had screens for all the windows but in reality, only open a few in the summer anyway.  Thats why I did half of them this way.  The windows I didn't make the screen/storms for, I used the shrink film inside the windows.

Buying screen frames for this purpose would be great - just not sure about the cost benefit - for my windows, the frames are about $25 each - and to be honest I don't see recovering that cost by the savings.  Could build your own frames  - but as I said in original posting - they must be tight seal for them to do any good at all.

Dave from Maine


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't have the window size, but the parts guy at the Pella dealership estimated an average of $40-$50, so that's out of the question.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 14, 2009)

Putting storm windows over Vinyl windows might void the manufacturers warranty. Due to the extreme heat build up on the south side.It likely could distort the vinyl.
 Think about how a storm door placed over some of the cheap exterior doors would warp the plastic around the windows.
  Besides. A good quality window does not need a storm window.


----------

